
Android Service - screamingdigg
http://developerlife.com/tutorials/?p=356
======
ajross
I'll care more when I can buy a phone. I had so much hope for this platform...

~~~
davidw
It's been barely more than 6 months since they announced it, you do have an
SDK, and it will be open source. I'd say that while there have been some
hiccups, generally it's still a pretty good deal, and not that far off track.

